# Challenges Sustaining Gps



## BOB GARROCH (Oct 10, 2008)

You better start polishing your Sextants . interesting white paper from US government see attached PDF


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

One has to bear in mind that, like all satellite navigation systems, GPS was originally set up by the Government for defense purposes. They can interfere with it, or even block it, any time they choose. I experienced that on a ship equipped with the old transit satellite system in the Persian Gulf during the 1990-91 Gulf War. I have no doubt that they can do the same thing with GPS. 

When I was a cadet we were taught not to rely on any single source of navigational information. Since the advent of GPS, I've noticed that many navigators, particularly the younger ones, have begun relying entirely on GPS to the exclusion of everything else. Many have entirely forgotten how to do piloting and celestial navigation. Many ships no longer carry back-up electronic navigation systems such as Radio Direction Finders, Decca and Loran. Indeed, many of those systems are being, or actually have been, phased out of existence. That PDF article indicates that such actions might prove to be premature.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
The GPS has the air Danegeld we are in its thrall and the there is no fallback position.
I trust wiser heads than mine will be on the case.
Yours aye,

Slick


----------



## Thenavigator4 (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been banging on about this for years! Electronic stuff breaks down, if your brain breaks down you shouldn't be at sea. I would hate to sail with anyone who can't navigate with the old tools that don't need electric!
Ernest


----------



## Mike Boyle (Dec 1, 2008)

Since modern class rules allow "emergency" steering that relies completely on electricity why worry about losing GPS in a black out?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

My Norries Tables could be valuable then, I think I will hang onto them (Jester) 

Chris


----------

